# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Omnadren 250

## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Jelfa

Name: Omnadren 250

Substances: 
30mg testosterone propionate 
60mg testosterone phenylpropionate
60mg testosterone isocaproate
100mg testosterone caproate

Container: 1ml amp

Note: Please note however, that the older versions of Omnadren list isohexanoate and hexanoate as the final two ingredients. Hexanoate is simply another work for caproate, so the last ester is the only difference versus Sustanon (decanoate is the last ester in S250).

----------


## marten

iam so !!!!!!!!!! coz i try all the fake and the oreginal steroids and i think its the same coz her n liban there s no oreginal

----------


## funbos

this pics are wery wery old  :Smilie: 
new boxes look different and there is no x or v on the amps  :Smilie:

----------


## funbos

what s and n ????

----------


## leprechaun360

Do any omnadren make an amp with a blue stripe instead of the red, Mine has the blue stripe and a brown ring on the top of the amp. also has a white dot just above the neck of the amp. numbers are809241 09/2011. i would take a picture but my stupid camera makes them all blurry

----------


## forza nuova

> Do any omnadren make an amp with a blue stripe instead of the red, Mine has the blue stripe and a brown ring on the top of the amp. also has a white dot just above the neck of the amp. numbers are809241 09/2011. i would take a picture but my stupid camera makes them all blurry


you got the new stuff

----------


## leprechaun360

it has like russian writting on the front of it it has omnadren 250, then right under it has omha(then some symble)peh 250. does that sound about right then?

thanks alot for your help

----------


## forza nuova

> it has like russian writting on the front of it it has omnadren 250, then right under it has omha(then some symble)peh 250. does that sound about right then?
> 
> thanks alot for your help


post pics champ

----------


## leprechaun360

okay here they are

----------


## leprechaun360

i tried to upload them but it said its a invalid file type.

----------


## forza nuova

> i tried to upload them but it said its a invalid file type.



crop the pics,ie make them smaller....

----------


## leprechaun360

alright i figured out how to do it. here they are. you cant really tell from the picture but their is a blue stripe instead of the pink one that i have usually seen on here. also their is a brown ring near the top of the amp, and a white dot just above the neck of the amp. the numbers on it are 809241 09/2011

----------


## leprechaun360

here is another one

----------


## leprechaun360

bump, do those pics look real? please any help will be apriciated

----------


## Pumped109

I have new ones from a very trusted source and they do not look like that. Brown ring on top and white dot near the neck.

----------


## MORPHIN

> I have new ones from a very trusted source and they do not look like that. Brown ring on top and white dot near the neck.


they are the new style amps

----------


## DOM6

those look nothing like omnas, maybe there test e that is 100mg per ml
why am i bumping a post from 2003???
damn im tired

----------


## Noles12

Holy sh!t this thread is 6 years old. I dont think he cares anymore

----------

